# Do They Make Heat Tape/Cable Without A Thermostat?



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Based on some advice here, I bought a heat cable today that I was going to use on my "hot box" and then wrap around my extractor to keep it warm and the honey flowing during a cold Spring extraction. I got it home and discovered that it has a thermostat on it which cuts the power at 45 degrees. Obviously, not good for my purposes.
Do they make heat tapes/cables without a thermostat these days? Do I need to cut the thermostat out? Rather not do that if they still make them without one. 
Thanks, J


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Many of the heat cables intended to keep water pipes from freezing have a built-thermostat.

Some of the heat cables intended for eave/gutter deicing do not have thermostats. You are expected to monitor conditions and control the power yourself. Here's one:

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HM3BIPI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Note that this particular item has 5 watts per foot (of cable) heat output. That is not a lot of heat per foot, but wrapping the cable around a drum _may_ do what you want.

[hr] [/hr]
Rather than a heat tape, my opinion is that an infrared 'heater' (more or less, a lamp) with a variable setting temperature controller would be a better choice for both of your proposed applications. The STC-1000 controller is well suited for this task. More on mine in post #5 of this thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...g-Frames-Pre-extraction&p=1619331#post1619331

.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Go to www.zoro.com and look at drum heaters. I think you will find what you are looking for, at least for the extractor. Probably could be used loose in the hot box as well.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

For the nursery trade, they make 16" wide heaters (flexible plastic) that are used underneath seedling flats for germination. You buy them by the length needed, and add a thermostat and it will keep to the temp set until the cows come home. You can set it any temp up to probably 90 or 95 degrees. 

I'm trying to recall the brand name - got it!
Agri-tape Heat Mat. See an example here: https://www.harrisseeds.com/product...MI0re0wLDj2gIVyksNCh0CgAhlEAQYAyABEgIVnfD_BwE

It's not cheap but with decent care it lasts for many years in heavy greenhouse use where it might be running for four or five months straight, 24/7. It's completely waterproof.

I'm glad to be reminded of it - I used to use it extensively when I was growing vegetables. I wonder how I can repurpose it for my bees? I will certainly use it to warm some frames I want to spin in a few weeks.

Hope that helps.

Nancy


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Or floor matt that goes under a tile floor. And wire a dimmer switch to control how warm it gets.


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

RS (RadioSpares) have 'Trace Heating Cable' - 15W/metre

Here's their spec:
Cable Type, Constant Wattage, Parallel Circuit. Output per Metre , 15W. Voltage Rating, 240 V. Minimum Operating Temperature, -60°C. Maximum Operating Temperature, +200°C. Operating Temperature Range, -60°C to +200 °C. Length, 20m. Sheath Material, Silicone Rubber.

Costs an arm and a leg mind - I've still got 100m in stock. Thank goodness I never had to pay for it. They also supply purpose-made rubber gizmos that you can glue onto the cable ends to seal it, once having cut it to the required length.
LJ


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for the ideas. Too late for me to get anything different so am going to warm it up in the back of my truck with the Tonneau cover on it. Not ideal, but will at least get it pretty hot for the start and I only have 3 medium supers to extract. J


----------



## Schuman (Apr 20, 2018)

They make heat tape for reptile enclosures that come without thermostats and can be wired up to use them or ran without (though they can get very hot without.) Look up FlexWatt heat tape, or THG Heat tape. I believe the flexwatt may get a higher temp but either brand will go over 100 easily. Come in widths from around 3" to over 12" and wording them to a cheap light dimmer allows you to get the temp to the desired range safely.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Since it was too late to buy something else, I got it hot in my truck and then used a hair dryer between spinnings. A bit of a pain, but it did heat the extractor up fast and honey flowed well.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Leaving honey comb in a hot car is inadvisable. On another note, does anyone know how to get beeswax off of a leather seat?


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Does your cable have two parallel conductors with a black plastic like material around and between them?

Roland


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't know Roland. I decided not to mess with it and took it back. Could I have bypassed the thermostat? J


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I have some from Eaton??? that self regulates to approx 120 deg F. Very rugged, but don't know where to buy it. Got it when they closed a lab here.

Crazy Roland


----------



## TorrinFu (May 5, 2020)

Hi....not sure of the exact temperature it can reach but I have 6" heat tape on my rack and my thermostat failed last month. Temps on the hot spot were between 145-155 degrees. You will cook your ball pythons, and risk burning down your house. Heat Tape MUST be regulated.


----------



## Schuman (Apr 20, 2018)

Yes this is very true, but his question wasnt about using it on ball pythons. It was about keeping honey warm and of they make them without built in thermostats which they do. Mine are all controlled by herpstats or rheostats. As my post said wireing ot to a light dimmer u can conteol it to a lower setting that full blady and still get warm wnough for the honey to stay warm for easy extraction.


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

TorrinFu said:


> Hi....not sure of the exact temperature it can reach but I have 6" heat tape on my rack and my thermostat failed last month. Temps on the hot spot were between 145-155 degrees. You will cook your ball pythons, and risk burning down your house. Heat Tape MUST be regulated.


Odd first post. Is this someone bored at home?


----------

